# Flounder info for newbies



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I've got the "Quick Start" Guide now up - gives a decent (I think) overview of Fall Flounder fishing in the area, thanks for Chris Phillips of Hot Spots for help on this:



http://www.panhandlefishingbooks.com/fall_flounder/


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

More reason why I won't gig the fall run. Why don't ya'll print this in the News Journal too. :banghead:banghead


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Death From Above (10/16/2009)*More reason why I won't gig the fall run. Why don't ya'll print this in the News Journal too. :banghead:banghead


Man, someone should do a seminar on flounder gigging or something.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (10/16/2009)*More reason why I won't gig the fall run. Why don't ya'll print this in the News Journal too. :banghead:banghead


Exactly what I was thinking too!!! :banghead :banghead :banghead


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy Crap.:banghead



Guy's spend many....many hours to discover these places and here they are in a few pages.



At least they didn't show where I go.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

That is kinda like getting a record contract without workingnon paying gigs in clubs for years! One of the best parts of the sport is the hunt and the countless hours you spend wet getting skunked. Your walking dodging that 8 inch spiked foe, or watching your 6 cause there is a 41/2 foot gar out side your light popping the mullet you scare up. Then an instinct like vigilance comes over you when you feel the perfect substrait under your feet, knowing ther will be the glow of the doormats eyes on the outskirts of your light soon. So you dont reach your goal of 10, but you have found a 50 x 50 foot square that holds a few quality fish and you discovered it, all by your self. That is a awsome feeling, all new guys need to experence.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

It's gonna be bumper boats out there on those gfa's and efa's. Let's just bring back the flounder gill nets.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Good post if you just left out the exact locations of holding areas. I agree that those locations will be more crowded now. Glad that okaloosa county areas wer'nt revealed....it gets crowded enough around here as it is.


----------



## Pontoon Dan (Jun 25, 2008)

Not too sure those spots are "secret", theyalready have heavy fishing pressure...let's see, flounder must make their way out to sea, there is only one pass for tens of miles, I wonder how and where they will get out? We all know the strength of the current in the pass, I wonder what tide might help facilitate their swim to the open ocean? Good basic info, much like is presented on PFF, nothing too specific.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

> *Death From Above (10/17/2009)*It's gonna be bumper boats out there on those gfa's and efa's. Let's just bring back the flounder gill nets.


Second the net suggestion. I used to run a 400 ft net in East Bay, catch <U>nothing</U> <U>but</U> flounder, get what I needed for the freezer and friends and then pack it up for the season. I'm alright with the ban on mullet nets, because the net guys used to slaughter them and they are back in force now. Netting didn't hurt flounder numbers, just made it easy to get what you needed. I don't know any netters who abused the privilege either.


----------



## Blancheeta (Nov 21, 2008)

The drama of the forum.. I think it's great Aaron that you are trying to help the forum members out considering 90% of them are below average fisherman. These spots are nottop secret!!! You can get this info at any local tackle store or just watch any local fishing show...Good luck, and see ya on the water!!!:letsdrink


----------

